# cadence



## swl (Dec 11, 2009)

is there a benefit to training at a high cadence like 95 -105


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Sure.


----------



## clipz (Aug 28, 2008)

im new but could possibly help ill take a stab at it. correct me if im wrong please.....

the higher the cadence the more you are relying on endurance instead of your leg muscles. your muscles will not get as tired as quicly because you are using smaller gears to spin faster. the harder the gear more sore and tired you get quicker, which is not usually to everyones advantage. ive only been riding a couple months but i quickly learned not to underestimate the body its very powerful if you train it well enough to push it to its limits.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

btw, my normal / comfortable cadence is about 100. 

when I do high-cadence drills, it's over 200


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

At 200 rpm...you'll be cross-eyed and slinging saliva everywhere!


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

clipz said:


> I'm new but could possibly help ill take a stab at it. correct me if I'm wrong please.....
> 
> the higher the cadence the more you are relying on endurance instead of your leg muscles. your muscles will not get as tired as quickly because you are using smaller gears to spin faster. the harder the gear more sore and tired you get quicker, which is not usually to everyones advantage. I've only been riding a couple months but i quickly learned not to underestimate the body its very powerful if you train it well enough to push it to its limits.


High cadence doesn't se your "Endurance" it uses your "cardiovascular" system more....where as low cadence uses your muscular system more. Basically the difference is this: 

Pedal faster...breath harder but your legs don't burn as much.
Pedal harder/slower your muscles burn more but you don't breath as hard. 

This is pretty basic because if you do either at your limit...both systems will be maxed out and you will feel like you are about to die  

What works best for you will depend a lot on your physiological makeup and what you have trained your body to do. Some people are natural spinners and others natural mashers...but you can train your body to do either to a point and you really need to be able to do both.

Examples: 

Long extended climbs spinning is a good thing, it keeps your legs fresher but you breath a little harder during the climb...but if there is a hard acceleration in a race you are going to have to push a big gear and spinning may not be the fastest way to stay with the acceleration.

Near the end of a race for a sprint finish many find it helpful to kick it into an easier gear and spin faster heading into the final stretch to keep their muscular system as refreshed as possible before the final sprint, relying on the cardiovascular system to get them to the point just before the sprint....then when the sprint hits...drop down a gear or two and let'er rip.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

For me, high cadence drills are >150-170. Average cadence about 100-105.

Yes, there is some benefit.


----------

